# Change in Oil Filter design - W12 Engine (worldwide)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
Just a short note to give the W12 owners a 'head's up' about a change in specification for the oil filter on MY 2003, 2004 Phaetons that have the W12 engine. This is referred to as the BAP engine in North America, and the BAN engine in the rest of the world - in other words, the 'original' W12 engine that holds 13 liters of oil, not the 'newer' W12 that was introduced at the beginning of 2005 that has a dry sump lubrication system. You can determine what engine you have by looking at the build sticker in your owner manual (see this post for more detail about that: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers).
Volkswagen has changed the specification for the oil filter in the BAN and BAP engines. Instead of using the 07C 115 561 filter that has been used for the last 4 years, we will be switching over to the 021 115 562 A filter, which is a slightly shorter filter that is also used on the VR6 engine. My guess is that VW is doing this (worldwide) simply to reduce the number of different parts that have to be stocked for all the different cars. Most likely, they have re-engineered the 021 115 562 A filter so that it can handle the higher flow rate of the W12 - the 'A' on the end of the part number implies that this is now the second generation of this filter.
There is nothing of any great interest associated with this changeover, except for one logistical issue: When the current supply of original 07C 115 561 filters runs out (there are about 180 of them left in North America as of this date), the parts staff at your VW dealer will need to order a new 'filter holder cup' to use with the slightly shorter 021 115 562 A filter. The cup is not expensive ($30), and if the Phaeton is still under warranty, the cup is supplied free of charge.
What we do need to do, to avoid embarrassing surprises, is to mention this filter changeover the next time we book an appointment for an oil change. You have two choices: If you want to continue to use the old (larger size) filter, you can ask your parts manager to order an old filter for you. Otherwise, mention that the dealership will need to order a new filter cup for your W12. It is very likely that they will have a quantity of the new (smaller) filters in stock at all times, because this is a common part that is used on many other VWs.
This change is being made worldwide, so it is safe to assume that VW engineering has done their homework on this one, and thus we have no reason to be concerned about the slightly smaller filter.
If your Phaeton is out of warranty, and you would like to save the $30 cost of buying the new filter cup, perhaps just give your parts manager a call and ask him or her to order whatever quantity of filters you think you will need in the next year or so ahead of time. This will ensure that there is an older filter that will fit your existing filter cup in stock when you next take your Phaeton in for an oil change.
Below is a picture showing both the old and the new filter. Below that is a picture that shows the filter cup... you can now see why a new filter cup is needed with the smaller filter. At the very bottom is a picture that shows where the filter is installed in the car.
Michael
*W12 Oil Filters - New and Old*








*Filter Holding Cup (on left)*








*Where the filter holding cup gets installed*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Change in Oil Filter design - W12 Engine (PanEuropean)*

By the way - those of you that have *really *sharp eyes (like the technician at my VW dealership has) might have noticed the little pink stains on the bottom of the auxiliary radiator that is present on all W12 Phaetons. The story behind those pink stains can be found here: "Insufficient Coolant" Advisory Message.
Michael


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Change in Oil Filter design - W12 Engine (PanEuropean)*

Do any of you W12 owners still have your original oil filter cap, p/n 07C115433? I'd be willing to buy it if you are interested.
TIA,
Tom


_Modified by B5Speedo at 1:20 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

*w12 oil filter*

anyone know the part number for the replacement oil filter for the 2004? the cars came with one filter and vw changed it to a different, longer i believe, filter and supplied a new housing to owners at the dealerships. my car was changed, but i find it difficult to specify the correct filter if i go to order one oon line.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

This post, which is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), contains all the information you are seeking: 

Change in Oil Filter design - W12 Engine (worldwide).

Michael


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

*W12 Oil Filter*

The oil filter used in my W12 is:

VW Part number 021.115.562A

My interchange lookup shows it also as a WIX 51212

Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted. 

Michael


----------

